# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP > سوال: طراحی اتوماسیون اداری با php

## sam.iran67

با سلام‍!
چند سوال دارم در مورد طراحی یک اتوماسیون اداری با php به صورت لوکال،  مزایا و معایب اون .ممنون می شم اگه پاسخ بدید.
- طراحی اتوماسیون اداری با php بهتر هست یا زبانهای دات نت؟؟؟؟
- در طراحی اتوماسیون اداری بهتره از چه فریم ورکی استفاده کنیم ایا  و یا اساسا  نیازی به استفاده از فریم ورک های Php هست؟¿¿¿¿
- برای مشکل امنیت که اپن سورس هست چه راهکارهایی وجود داره؟در بخش امنیت  دیتابیس چطور؟
- چگونه راهکاری را انتخاب کنیم که کاربر بدون دانش برنامه نویسی توانایی  ویرایش سایت و تعویض قالب را داشته باشد.
-استفاده از قوانین و الگوهای xml در ایجاد قالب چطور هست؟¿¿¿¿¿¿
- ایا php  بستر مناسبی برای برنامه های سطح شبکه های محلی  هست؟
- قیمت مناسب برای طراحی اتوماسیون اداری یک اورگان دولتی تقریبا چقدر هست؟

----------


## zoghal

شما مطئنید دیگه سوالی ندارید؟ احیانا سورس اتوماسیون فارسی شده که نمی خواهید؟؟. :)) هر کدام از این سوال ها چندین صفحه ممکنه جواب داشته باشه. بهتره سرچ کنید.





> - طراحی اتوماسیون اداری با php بهتر هست یا زبانهای دات نت؟؟؟؟


سوال خیلی کلی هست. به نظرم هیچ کدام بهتر نیستن. چون هر کدام از زبان ها رو باید طبق نیازها انتخاب کرد. اگر برنامه نویس هنر مند باشه هم با دات نت می تونه هم با پی اچ پی ، پی تون و ....
اینجا قدرت و تبهر برنامه نویس مهم هست.
اما زبان دات نت به دلیل ویزاردی بودن راهت تره. اما کسی برای خودش کتابخانه و .. رو اماده کرده باشه. میتونهخ به راحتی انجام بده.




> - در طراحی اتوماسیون اداری بهتره از چه فریم ورکی استفاده کنیم ایا  و یا اساسا  نیازی به استفاده از فریم ورک های Php هست؟¿¿¿¿


باز هم بر میگرده به برنامه نویس. برنامه نویس اگر شی گرایی رو خوب بلد باشه می تونه با فریم ورک های نامدار کار کنه. کیک، زند، سیمفونی و yii جز بهترین ها هستند. و دلیل استفاده از فریم ورک هم زیاد هست. مثل رعایت قوانین طراحی و کد نویسی ، و سریع تر کردن کار




> - برای مشکل امنیت که اپن سورس هست چه راهکارهایی وجود داره؟در بخش امنیت  دیتابیس چطور؟


از من میشوی امکان کد کردن و محافظت کد در سمت پی اچ پی و سایر زبان های اوپن سورس وجود نداره. چون اصلا قرار نبوده و نیست که ها رو محافظت کرد. اما اگر سرویس گرا بنویسید میتونید یک سری کلاس ها رو از روی سرور خودتون سرویس بدید.در مورد امنیت شما چه اراکل استفاده کنید. چه دیتابیس های مبنی بر فایل. برنامه نوییس،سرور امنیت نداشته باشند. امکان هک و ... هست/




> - چگونه راهکاری را انتخاب کنیم که کاربر بدون دانش برنامه نویسی توانایی  ویرایش سایت و تعویض قالب را داشته باشد.


یک راهکار وجود نداره. باید چندیین روش رو باهم تلفیق کنید.




> -استفاده از قوانین و الگوهای xml در ایجاد قالب چطور هست؟¿¿¿¿¿¿


تو فایل ایکس ام ال تگ ها و پارمتر ها رو تعریف می کنند و یک کلاس جنریتور میینویسند که اون تگ ها رو به کد اچ تی ام ال تبدیل کنه.  کلیی اینشکلیه.




> - ایا php  بستر مناسبی برای برنامه های سطح شبکه های محلی  هست؟


اینترنت هم یک شببکه هست. هیچ فرقی در  اسکریپت تحت وب شما نداره. چون یک سرور سرویس میده بقیه ارتباط برقرار میکنند بباهاش. سوکت پروگرمینگ که نمی خواهید کار کنید.




> - قیمت مناسب برای طراحی اتوماسیون اداری یک اورگان دولتی تقریبا چقدر هست؟


اگر شما قیمت حدودی شاتل آتلانتییس رو تونستید بگید. این رو هم کسی میدونه جوابب بده. اتوماسیون اداری یک اورگان یک واحد مشخص نیست. قیمت کسی بخواد اراده بده . تا سیستم و نیاز ها مشخصی نشه. امکان قیمت نیست.

----------


## sam.iran67

با سلام !
ضمن تشکر از شما به خاطر پاسخ دادن به سوالات من باید بگم که سوال پرسیدن عیب نیست ندانستن عیب است.
بهتره یه کمی صبور باشید ..... من هم مثل خیلی ها می تونستم دنبال سورس باشم
این دفعه یه سوال می پرسم امیدوارم که جواب مبهم نباشه :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
سوالم در مورد الگوهای xml است.چطور از xml برای تولید قالب استفاده کنم.البته همین الان بگم اصلا دنبال سورس نیستم در حد یک مثال خیلی کوچک ومبتدی و حتی کلی هم بگید ممنون می شم.

با تشکر از همه دوستان.

----------


## zoghal

بابت چی صبور باشم :))

بگزریم در مورد سوالتون هم اتفاقا شما باید دنبال نمونه مثال بگردید. این حرف دنبال سورس بودن تو این موارد صدق نمی کنه. شما باید پیرامون xsl+ xml  تو گوگل سرچ کنید. من تا الان کار نکردم و فقط تحقیق کردم مقداری درموردش.

----------


## golihaghighi

> با سلام !
> ضمن تشکر از شما به خاطر پاسخ دادن به سوالات من باید بگم که سوال پرسیدن عیب نیست ندانستن عیب است.
> بهتره یه کمی صبور باشید ..... من هم مثل خیلی ها می تونستم دنبال سورس باشم
> این دفعه یه سوال می پرسم امیدوارم که جواب مبهم نباشه
> سوالم در مورد الگوهای xml است.چطور از xml برای تولید قالب استفاده کنم.البته همین الان بگم اصلا دنبال سورس نیستم در حد یک مثال خیلی کوچک ومبتدی و حتی کلی هم بگید ممنون می شم.
> 
> با تشکر از همه دوستان.


XAML,  XFORM

----------


## jalall.jalal

مرسی جالب بود

----------

